# Wurzel ziehen - Ohne .Math



## divad140 (28. Okt 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich will einen Wurzelrechner programmieren, der ohne die Funktionen Math arbeitet. (also schriftlich)

Ich hab da auch schon eine Idee und hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.

```
import javax.swing.*;
public class WurzelRechner {

  public static void main(String[] args) {

  double zahl;
  double wurzel;
  double start;
  start = 1;
  int i;
  i=1;

  zahl = Double.parseDouble (JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, "Bitte die Zahl, aus der die Wurzel gezogen werden soll, eingeben: "));


  while (i=100) {
  zahl = (zahl+start)/2;
  start =  // hier weiß ich nicht welchen wert nun start bekommen muss

  i++; //i wird immer einen hochgezählt bis i = 100, damit die Wurzel schon relativ genau wird
  }


  } // end of main

} // end of class WurzelRechner
```

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen 
Schon mal an dieser Stelle vielen Dank !


----------



## klauskarambulut (28. Okt 2015)

Divide and Conquer
Bisectionale Suche.


```
public static double sqrt(final double eingabe) {
  double obergrenze = Double.MAX_VALUE;
  double untergrenze = 0.0;
  for( int i = 0; i < 1_000_000; i++) {
    double mitte = (obergrenze + untergrenze) / 2;
    if(mitte * mitte == eingabe) {
      return mitte;
    } else if(mitte * mitte > eingabe) {
      obergrenze = mitte;
    } else {
      untergrenze = mitte;
    }
  }
  return (obergrenze + untergrenze) / 2;
}
```


----------



## divad140 (28. Okt 2015)

Super Danke dir es funktioniert, hab es noch ein bisschen umgeschrieben


----------



## Saheeda (28. Okt 2015)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heron-Verfahren


----------

